# Strange issue with interface lag



## Alabeo (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey. I have Lenovo Y50-70 with 4GB GTX860m.

Somehow GPU-Z chokes on itself, freezing for a moment and unfreezing while entire system runs just fine. It's weird interface lag within program itself. Readings are also all over the place. One second everything is fine like on screenshot below, then second later everything is on 0. When all goes to zero, perfcap reason goes blank and doesn't show util, and program "freezes".

Same thing happens with MSI Afterburner. I have latest Nvidia drivers 376.33

See attached file.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 14, 2017)

if it's happening in AB, it must be something to do with the various system buses or chipset or chipset driver

do you see similar when smart values of a hard drive are being read?


----------



## Alabeo (Jan 14, 2017)

No, when reading CPU, HDD and RAM nothing happens like that. When I disable readings in MSI Afterburner for GTX860m, it stops lagging MSI Afterburner.

It cannot be damaged or anything as laptop came back from diagnostics and no damage was seen. Every single game works just fine on it.

I did try older drivers and it didn't help.


When GPU is in stress though - it doesn't lag. Only when idles and doesn't display any 3D at all. Evne going to Nvidia control panel and letting that 3D Nvidia logo spin, stops stutter completely.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 14, 2017)

It seems to me that the laptop is doing the GPU switching on the fly, meaning the dedicated GPU gets shut down to save power and then switches to integrated. Seems to be normal behaviour.


----------



## Alabeo (Jan 14, 2017)

How come on my older laptop with GT840m it didn't do this thing and programs worked fine?


----------



## R00kie (Jan 14, 2017)

What if you switch the maximum performance in the nvidia control panel, does the stutter go away?


----------



## Alabeo (Jan 14, 2017)

nope


----------



## Alabeo (Jan 14, 2017)

Okay it seems like problem solved itself. I have re-installed drivers, and set gfx power to maximum performance again (as it didn't seem to do anything), and nothing lags anymore. Strange that it didn't work first time when setting performance to max and I just had to restart laptop. Superb. Thanks guys for help anyways, I appreciate it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Alabeo said:


> How come on my older laptop with GT840m it didn't do this thing and programs worked fine?



Different gpu


----------



## Alabeo (Jan 14, 2017)

Seems like since problem is solved, I can OC graphics card and found nice sweet spots for it.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 22, 2017)

max performance shouldnt be needed, adaptive might be fine

for example, you open a gpu accelerated web browser & start scrolling, it will have a little gpu usage but not that much, max performance will pointlessly go to max mhz & voltage, causing more heat & power use


----------

